# Show Loot...



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

First time I've attended the Foothills Orchid Society show...had a great time meeting lots of enthusiasts, vendors (including Kyle w/ Ecuagenera  ) and I got to be a judging clerk on Saturday morning. It was awesome.


From Paramount, two Paph. Papa Rohl (sukhakulii x fairrieanum), one vini-colored and one not:












Close up of the last one:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

Norito Hasegawa was a judge for our show and he brought along some paphiopedilums. I snagged Paph. Maude Raven x Black Cherry (in bud ) and also a Paph. primulinum var. album 'Green Elf' x primulinum var. album 'Hsingying'.

This photo doesn't really do justice to the darkness of the foliage of the Maude Raven x Black Cherry





And the primulinum:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

And here's my little compot of Paph. henryanums...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

My non-slipper loot was two Masdevallias from Ecuagenera (Mas. amplexa & Mas. empus), as well as a Dendrochilum niveum from Orchids in Our Tropics and a Psychopsis papilio from a vendor whose name escapes me...


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice haul! Love the Psychopsis.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> Very nice haul! Love the Psychopsis.



I agree!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2008)

I love them all, congratulations!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Joanne,
Very nice haul indeed! I would question the "vini colored" Papa Rohl. There's no way of getting that color form with the two species parents.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2008)

Boy Rick is sharp as a tack this AM! Maybe it's Papa Rohl X with a vini? They all look like nice plants. I don't think I've ever seen a papilio bloom on such a short stem, it's darling! Nice haul!:clap:


----------



## Candace (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, maybe ask the vendor about the vini Papa Rohl. I've got one in bud(looks like your second photo in bloom). You did some good damage.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks good thanx for posting. Did Ecuagenera have Phrag andreetae for sale yet? Was it your first time clerking?


----------



## Kyle (Oct 7, 2008)

No, I think the only way you'll get one is by buying a flask. 

Kyle


----------



## Elena (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent haul! You are going to have a whole bunch of henryanums


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

Kyle said:


> No, I think the only way you'll get one is by buying a flask.
> 
> Kyle


Not if I can help it, thanx! Luckily I know someone here who is growing some out. :ninja:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 7, 2008)

Then thats your best bet.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like both of the Paph. Papa Rohl... can't decide which one is nicer

I wish I could get a henryanum compot. Can't have too many one those...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2008)

The real Papa Rohl is quite nice. Good loot, I'd say.


----------

